# Can I play videos on my TV from my iPhone?



## Dawkins terrier

If so which cable do I need and can I then play all videos that my iPhone plays such as YouTube, iPod, BBC iPlayer, other internet videos and most importantly will I then be able to play my SKY app so I can watch the match on my TV.
thanks in advance guys.

TV; 42" Wharfdale HD ready
iPhone; 3G 16GB


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Yes! There is a very simple way to do it. Have a look at TV out support, from Apple. This will tell you everything that you will need to know and buy. Simple put, you will need to get the charger to component cable so that you can connect it.

Cheers!


----------



## Dawkins terrier

Thanks wmorri, 1 thing i noticed...

_Display photos or video on a TV or other video device using a Component AV Cable or Composite AV Cable if you have an iPod that plays video._ 

1. Do I need to buy this cable seperate from the dock and
2. Does this mean that only ipod video can be played not the thing I want it for, BBC iPlayer and my SKY sports app.

thanks again.
Dean


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

As far as I can tell you need to get the cables seperate from the dock. Now, apple is selling them for 49.99 on their store but I am sure that you can find them cheaper. 

As for playing other things. I have seen youtube videos being played on the iphone and the tv. So I am sure that some things can be played, but I don't know about the BBC iPlayer, and SKY sports app. Do a little searching I am sure the answer is out there.

Cheers!


----------

